

MadEye – Code Together - epaga
https://madeye.io

======
mkohlmyr
Myself and some friends worked on something similar to this just over a year
ago for a group project at University.

I think collaborative code editing (or in the case of our project, more aimed
at code review) is one of those ideas that lots of developers have had and
thought "that sounds cool". But, when it actually comes right down to it I
think most people want to write code in their own time in their own editor,
without a sense of someone looking over their shoulder.

That being said it looks polished and you have some cool features. Kudos for
building something.

------
taylorlapeyre
Screenhero[0] solves the same problem a little better in my opinion. Very cool
though!

[0]: [http://screenhero.com/](http://screenhero.com/)

------
epaga
See also [https://madeye.io/pages/docs](https://madeye.io/pages/docs)

Though it's pretty smooth when testing with a little 100-file project, the
obvious concern I'd have is that you are hosting your code and the data is
running through their server... nothing prevents them from simply slurping
down people's repositories...

~~~
colinbartlett
You don't trust your code to anyone else's servers?

Do you not use GitHub? You host everything in house because you don't trust
any provider to not slurp down your repository, clone your business, build it
up, compete with you, and overtake you?

~~~
astrodust
In the movie _The First $20 Million is Always the Hardest_
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_First_$20_Million_Is_Always...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_First_$20_Million_Is_Always_the_Hardest))
there's a massive conspiracy to steal source code from developers
using...webcams.

I can only presume that having a plot revolving around a distributed version
control system with a nefarious controller would go over the heads of the
audience. It is a much more _sinister_ plan, though.

------
clem
We've just started using Floobits, which works via editor plugins, and overall
enjoy it. Currently supports vim, emacs, Sublime Text, and IntelliJ.

Still a little rough around the edges, but it's real nice having everyone
using the editor of their choice.

